# Going to Flamingo for the first time?



## Charlie

You have two, and only two, options for launching from Flamingo itself: Go into White Water Bay or Florida Bay. Both of those areas are lots of fun to fish, with all the Flats fish in the Florida Bay, and all the back country fish in White Water Bay. 

The good news is both launchs are at the same spot. Go onto google earth and take a look at the satilite photos. At the marina there is a small canal called Buttonwood, which is the main route for accesing White Water Bay. This is sepparated from Florida Bay via a water control dam thingy (good termonology, right   ).  You can decied which to fish when you get there if you like.

To be honest, right now I can't recomend either. Look at the fishing report and see what's going on in those  areas. I think a couple were just posted for the Glades. Have fun, it's a great place! I'm heading down tomarrow to put in a float plan for my own glades expidition  ;D


----------



## Yoreese

There are some experts on here that may chime it such as Bob Lemay.


----------



## Brett

Watch the marine weather forecast,
It's complicated enough to keep track of what's shallow and what's not.
Winds over 15 will turn the open waters to pea soup or chocolate milk.
I preferred fishing Chokoloskee when it howls from the east.


----------



## paint it black

For Flamingo, the saying is "If it blows from the west, stay home and rest".

A west wind really screws it up out front.

WWB is going to be nasty.

Personally, since you're not into poling too much, I'd definitely go on the inside.
Anyway, this is the time of year when the fish begin to make their way in.

You can have a field day in Coot Bay catching juvenile snook and tarpon.
And there might be some good size snook in there too.

I used to troll some lures throughout buttonwood canal in the no wake zones.
I have hooked into MONSTER tarpon that way.
And we've caught some nice slot snook that way too.

You can fish Coot Bay, and work your way over through Tarpon Creek.
There's plenty of fish in those areas.
When you get out of Tarpon Creek into Whitewater Bay, hit a right and fish that whole wall.
There's some good snook that hangout by those big submerged trees.
And plenty of trout up and down the flat.


Inside Tarpon Creek theres plenty of different fish.
from jewfish to snook to tarpon to jacks, trout, big ol sheepsheads.

The jewfish stack at the mouth of the creek.
Depending what the tide/current is doing, will determine which mouth of the creek they'll be in.

I wouldn't suggest fishing out front.
For it's not an easy area to fish at all.
A lot of running long distances to find fish, and they're hit or miss. 

You won't find any redfish in WWB unless you know secret spots.
You'd have to make your way completely across toward Oyster Bay and the rivers.

The best fishing right now should be by the rivers.
I've only done the river thing once with Capt. Benny Blanco and it was fun.

There are some on here that know that whole aspect of Flamingo.

All I know is that the fish should be stacking in the rivers this time of year making their way into Oyster Bay.
Or so that's what I hear.

Last year I did most of my fishing in WWB.
This year, I did 99.9% of my fishing out front.
I've ran into WWB three times this year.
First time we found a crapload of snook at the mouth of Tarpon Creek and Buttonwood into Coot Bay.

The last time I saw some reds but they wouldn't eat.


You can also go up Joe's.
There are a lot of little creeks and cut offs that held snook all last year.

Good Luck.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

I am ashamed to say I did not go. I stayed home in Lantana and fished off shore in the afternoon(11:00 til 4:00). It was rough but doable. I only caoght a small blackfin and a bonita to show for my efforts. Turned around and took my little boat out at 7 pm and cruised down Boca way looking for docklights and scoping out the area. Found no visible snook by came arcoss two guys who were in kayaks and fishing a small bridge and they said they had caught 2 snook in the last little bit. 

Came home with no caught fish on that trip, but I expected tough fishing on the full moon.

I did correspond with Bob Lemay and he was very good to help me. I took the opportunity to buy a chart and a stick it pin, which I have been wanting... 

Wednesday bright and early we leave for 5 days at Cayo Costa State Park. Still havent figured out fishing there and I'll have my big boat so I wont be fishing shallow, thats for sure!!! 

I appreciate all the info and will keep it with my map so wh3en I go I can re read it.


----------

